
Screw motivation what you need is discipline - omilu
http://www.wisdomination.com/screw-motivation-what-you-need-is-discipline/
======
hojjat12000
Great article. Ironically it gave me a lot of motivation to get out of the bed
and get to the stuff I've been postponing.

------
ThrowMeAwayOkay
Ok, those were very well-written articles (there’s a part 2). If you are stuck
in a need-do-this-thing-but-can’t-seem-to-get-the-motivation loop, this is for
you.

